# Belonasox Fry



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Not sure here to put this so the right person may find it, so I'll put it in Livebearers as well.

I got a good spawn of Belonasox and as luck would have it my convicts spwaned three weeks earlier and the fry were too big to use as food. I placed a few female Endlers in the tank, but the Belonasox quickly demolished all the fry they produced. I was also feeding them live baby brine shrimp. One morning I tossed in some decapsulated brine shrimp eggs for the Endlers and the Belonasox readily took them off te surface. I have managed to keep everyone alive and fed for two weeks now. The goofy convicts decided to take a rest parenthood, so I'm adding more female Endlers and hpoefully luck is on my side. I did put out mosquito larva containers today, so if I get lucky*old dude that will be next weeks chow.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Just a quick update. The Belonasox fry are growing. I currently can free up 2 small Endlers weekly fo each, loads of mosquito larva, live baby brine shrimp and of course decap shrimp eggs. I did observe them feeding on small freeze dried krill and even some flake food. It seems they follow the adult female Endlers lead in what to eat. I would not beleivve it if I didn't see it with my own eyes.


----------

